# Queima de Coimbra e Gentoo

## RoadRunner

Boas,

Talvez muitos de vocês não saibam, mas este ano eu vou no carro na Queima das Fitas de Coimbra (Para os nossos irmãos brasileiros, a queima das fitas é uma festa estudantil onde se faz uma parada pela cidade com carros enormes enfeitados com flores de papel com as cores do curso que frequentamos). 

Ora como isto de patrocinios foi mau, tive que por do meu bolso algum dinheiro, e decidi doar o patrocinio ao Gentoo. Assim o livro do meu carro vai ter como patrocinio de meia página só a dizer Gentoo Linux =)

Ok, não tem muito interesse, mas achei que tinha piada partilhar com vocês. e se por acaso estiverem no cortejo não se esqueçam de passar pelo nosso carro (neste momento é o numero 27, mas estamos a ver se trocamos com o 38 ou o 40 para ficar junto ao outro carro de Eng. Informática) apareçam que se arranja sempre qualquer coisita =)

----------

## humpback

LOL LOL LOL LOL ROTFL ROTFL ROTFL... 

Gentoo a patrocinar os copos do pessoal.... Eu que andava a pensar nao ir ao cortejo vou la nem que seja para beber uma cerveja power by gentoo.

Quem disse que era "Free as in speech, not as in beer." não estava contar com esta hipotese....

----------

## pilla

Eu já tava preocupado com um incêndio em Coimbra...   :Laughing: 

----------

## RoadRunner

LOOOOL Bloddy =)))) Nem me lembrei da palavra "queima" fora do contexto, hehehehe =)

Eu depois coloco fotos para quem não conhece ficar com uma ideia do que é =)

Hump, cerveja é pouco. Assim de repente, só no meu carro vão 60 grades de cerveza, ou seja, 1440 cervejas. Defenitivamente, para mim chega e sobra, hehehe.

----------

